# § 105 TKG und "angemessene Weise"



## Telekomunikacja (30 August 2004)

Grüß Gott!

Laut § 105 (Auskunftserteilung) TKG (v. 22. Juni 2004) gilt ja nun:

Abs. 2: _"Die Telefonauskunft über Rufnummern von Teilnehmern darf nur erteilt werden, wenn diese in angemessener Weise darüber informiert worden sind, dass sie der Weitergabe ihrer Rufnummer widersprechen können und von ihrem Widerspruchsrecht keinen Gebrauch gemacht haben. Über Rufnummern hinausgehende Auskünfte über nach § 104 veröffentlichte Daten dürfen nur erteilt werden, wenn der Teilnehmer in eine weitergehende Auskunftserteilung eingewilligt hat."_

Abs. 3: _"Die Telefonauskunft von Namen oder Namen und Anschrift eines Teilnehmers, von dem nur die Rufnummer bekannt ist, ist zulässig, wenn der Teilnehmer, der in ein Teilnehmerverzeichnis eingetragen ist, nach einem Hinweis seines Diensteanbieters auf seine Widerspruchsmöglichkeit nicht widersprochen hat."_

Was bedeutet hier "in angemessener Weise"?
Ich habe bislang von der DT AG, Vorwahlbereich 07..., weder zusammen mit der Rechnung ein Hinweisschreiben erhalten.

Gibt es einen bestimmten Termin, bis zu dem ich informiert sein soll? 

Die Presseerklärung Telefonverzeichnisse: Selbstschutz durch Widerspruch des "Unabhängigen Landeszentrums für Datenschutz Schleswig-Holstein" vom 5. August 2004 bspw. bietet dazu auch keine konkreten Anhaltspunkte:

_"Dieser Inverssuche können Sie ebenfalls bei Ihrem Netzbetreiber widersprechen. Auch auf dieses Widerspruchsrecht müssen Sie hingewiesen werden."_

und beruft sich unter Auskunft aus Telefonverzeichnis lediglich auf den Gesetzestext:

_"Die Inverssuche nach Name und /oder Anschrift eines Teilnehmers mit Hilfe seiner Rufnummer ist nur zulässig, wenn sich der Teilnehmer in ein Telefonverzeichnis hat eingetragen lassen und er einer solchen Auskunft nach einem entsprechenden Hinweis auch nicht widersprochen hat (§ 105 Abs. 3 TKG)"_

Falls ich eigeninitiativ werden möchte:
An wen hat man sich zu wenden? Sowohl unter (0800) 3301000 als auch vor Ort scheinen die Mitabeiter der DT AG von "invers" noch nix gehört zu haben.

MfG,


----------



## scrat007 (30 August 2004)

Das steht auf der Rechnung dabei, und nicht auf einem gesonderten Blatt. Nimm dir die letzte oder vorletzte Rechnung, und lese dir die letzte Seite durch, da gibt es einen Absatz der dich auf die neue Auskunft hinweist und dir erklärt wie du wiedersprechen kannst.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (30 August 2004)

scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> Das steht auf der Rechnung dabei, und nicht auf einem gesonderten Blatt. Nimm dir die letzte oder vorletzte Rechnung, und lese dir die letzte Seite durch, da gibt es einen Absatz der dich auf die neue Auskunft hinweist und dir erklärt wie du wiedersprechen kannst.



Danke! :bussi: 

Auf der Rechnung vom 8. Juli habe ich etwas Kleingedrucktes gefunden.

Sehr kundenfreundlich! 

P.S. Man sollte eben doch immer ALLES lesen! 

P.P.S. Thema kann dann wohl geschlossen werden.


----------



## scrat007 (30 August 2004)

Bitte, Gerngeschehen   

Kundenfreundlich ist es nicht gerade, aber die Telekom kann sagen sie hat es allen mitgeteilt  :roll:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (31 August 2004)

scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> Kundenfreundlich ist es nicht gerade, aber die Telekom kann sagen sie hat es allen mitgeteilt  :roll:



Tja, also noch mal zurück zum Kleingedruckten... d.h. Textfummeln mit T-Com (§ 105 TKG)

Die Einlassungen der RegTP zu den Datenschutzrechtlichen Neuerungen im TKG 2004 sind ziemlich deutlich:

"_I.3. Beschränkte Zulässigkeit der Inverssuche
[...]
Hinsichtlich der Kundeninformation sind einige Punkte zu beachten:
*Der Hinweis an den Kunden sollte möglichst abgesetzt erfolgen und muss sich in jedem Fall durch seine äußere Gestaltung deutlich von Werbung oder anderen Textbestandteilen unterscheiden, um einer Verwechslungsgefahr oder einem "Überlesen" durch den Kunden vorzubeugen.* Der Kunde muss darüber informiert werden, dass der Widerspruch nicht nur innerhalb einer bestimmten Frist eingelegt, sondern auch jederzeit später noch erklärt werden kann. 
*Bei bestehenden Kundenverhältnissen empfiehlt sich - sofern keine separate Benachrichtigung gewählt wird - eine Information des Kunden als Beilage oder deutlich hervorgehobener Aufdruck zum Rechnungsversand.*"_ [Hervorhebungen durch telekomunikacja]

T-Com selbst tönt großartig, fett und in rosa:

_"Bonn, 23. Juli 2004
T-Com setzt Vorgaben des neuen Telekommunikationsgesetzes zur Inverssuche um
T-Com Kunden können der Weitergabe ihrer Eintragsdaten jederzeit per Anruf, Brief oder Telefax widersprechen
[...]
Die datenschutzrechtlichen Vorgaben aus dem überarbeiteten Telekommunikationsgesetz werden von der Festnetzdivision des Telekom Konzerns umgesetzt. Im Vorfeld erhalten die Kunden mit ihrer Telefonrechnung von Ende Juni bis Ende Juli eine entsprechende Information mit einem deutlichen Hinweis auf ihr vierwöchiges Widerspruchsrecht. Wichtiger Hinweis: Auch nach der Widerspruchsfrist kann jeder T-Com Kunde seine Daten für die Inversuche sperren. T-Com Kunden, die ihre in Teilnehmerverzeichnissen veröffentlichten Daten für die Inverssuche sperren möchten, können ihren Widerspruch jederzeit unter der Rufnummer 0137 5 103300 registrieren lassen. Hierzu genügt ein Anruf von dem Anschluss mit der Rufnummer aus, die für die Inverssuche gesperrt werden soll. [...] Die Anbieter von Telefondiensten sind laut Gesetz außerdem dazu verpflichtet, ihre Kunden ausdrücklich auf ihr Widerspruchsrecht aufmerksam zu machen. *Die entsprechende Information an die Kunden muss in einer Weise erfolgen, die nicht als Werbung missverstanden werden kann und daher möglicherweise überlesen wird.*"_ [Hervorhebung durch telekomunikacja]

Ich möchte ja nicht kleinlich wirken, ABER:

Aus den (wahrsch. unverbindl.?) Formulierungen der RegTP "_möglichst abgesetzt... muss sich in jedem Fall durch seine äußere Gestaltung deutlich von Werbung oder anderen Textbestandteilen unterscheiden_" und "_deutlich hervorgehobener Aufdruck_", begründet mit "_um einer Verwechslungsgefahr oder einem "Überlesen" durch den Kunden vorzubeugen_" fummelt sich die T-Com kurzerhand eine für sie genehmere Version "_muss in einer Weise erfolgen, die nicht als Werbung missverstanden werden kann und daher möglicherweise überlesen wird_" zusammen.

Das Ergebnis (Juli) sieht dann so aus: <<DT_Rech_040708_anon_tn.jpg>>
Vergleicht man eine herkömmliche Rechnung, bspw. <<DT_Rech_040806_anon_tn.jpg>>, sieht man, wie eindeutig und unmissverständlich der "Wichtige Hinweis" zur Inverssuche platziert ist:

- Er befindet sich direkt unter den "anderen Anbietern" - also dort, wo üblicherweise Belanglosigkeiten und Werbung zu finden sind;

- Die Schrift des Hinweises ist nur unwesentlich größer als der dort üblicherweise platzierten Zeilen und bleibt mit Arial ca. 8,5 pt., leicht verschmälert, knapp über der Nichtlesbarkeitsgrenze;

- Auf sonst übliche Hervorhebungen wurde ganz verzichtet.

Ob das ein Hinweis "in angemessener Weise" ist, wie ihn das TKG verlangt? Oder eher eine lästige halbherzige Pflichterfüllung, die - wie beinahe immer - am Kunden vorbeigeht?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (31 August 2004)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ergebnis (Juli) sieht dann so aus: <<DT_Rech_040708_anon_tn.jpg>>


----------



## Telekomunikacja (31 August 2004)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Vergleicht man eine herkömmliche Rechnung, bspw. <<DT_Rech_040806_anon_tn.jpg>>, sieht man...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (31 August 2004)

P.S. Wen's interessiert, der sollte sich, nachdem er die vollmundige einleitende Marktwirtschaft-Souveräne_und_selbstbestimmte_Menschen-Transparenz-Entscheidungskompetenz_des_Einzelnen-Selbstbestimmung-Wettbewerb-Litanei des uns alle schützenden Ministeriums genossen hat, auch die dürren Worte (Stand Juli 2004) des tätigen Verbraucherschutzes ansehen:
"_Die Deutsche Telekom AG informiert zurzeit ihre 40 Millionen Kunden mit der aktuellen Telefonrechnung über die neue Rechtslage._"

Ob man sich -- zwischenzeitlich sind knapp zwei Monate vergangen -- in der Rochusstraße bereits einmal das Wie angeschaut hat? Wahrscheinlich hat man dort schon längst den Anbieter gewechselt...


----------

